

My programming rules 2.2 - edw519
http://www.memestreams.net/users/abaddon/blogid782712

======
thwarted
"66. Any time you use open source code in a project, be prepared to maintain
your own branch of that code. You never know when the developers will get
bored and leave you hanging."

The implication that being left hanging doesn't exist for proprietary code is
getting old. Maybe the EOL of Windows XP will put FUD data point to rest.

------
newt0311
Rule 57 should be Rule #1 (assuming that 1 is the most important).

